# New member, new cage.



## Rats (Oct 6, 2007)

Sorry for the bad cellphone pics, Mother in law is on vacation with my camera (true story!)

My wife is a teacher, we got two rats as school pets based on the advise of our local Petco dealer. We were looking at hamsters, but the rats were said to be much more gentle.

Now we aren't willing to let them go to class. Our new 'kids' are going nowhere!!!!!

The pics are of the cage we bought today for $18 new (with a ferret rice box in the background).
One of the rats (more when I get the camera back) and the old cage 
Man, these guys are neat. Mine poops a lot when on my shoulders.... Like she is nervous.... Any ideas?


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Is that bottom pic a cage for two rats?


----------



## Rats (Oct 6, 2007)

That bottom pic is the cage for two rats that the pet store lady suggested. They slept in there for a couple of weeks until they got the sky -high real estate they have now.

It's strange though...... I didn't know how much they needed the bigger cage until I saw them all over the walls, ceiling and floor today when we transfered them!!!!!

Boy they are happier now.


Anyone have any idea why my Mocha girl poops all over me???? Still looking for suggestions.


----------



## Schmea (Sep 21, 2007)

The pooping is probably just nervousness... one of mine left me a gift every time she was picked up for the first couple months, and then she just stopped. It's been months now without any accidents on any people, and even anywhere else is really quite rare, except for in her cage. 

As for the bottom cage... don't take advice on your rats from that pet store lady anymore. 

The new cage looks a lot nicer! Though you might want to consider covering the whole bottom so they're not walking on bars... (unless the bottom can be removed, which would be ideal) their little feet will thank you a few months down the road!

That's actually a really good picture of your rat... mine didn't stand still long enough for a good picture for the first few months. I have a collection of "Now this is a white blur... here's a blck and white blur..." for their "baby photos."


----------

